# Jig material base



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

Went to the Charlotte Woodworking show today for about 5 hours. Seen a lot of homemade jigs but woundering what and where everyone gets their supplies.... like some jigs and the white plastic bottoms and some had even a black material like G-10 or phenolic. Just courious what other people were using for the bottom section of their jigs that glides across the router table.

got a lot of ideas.... now just to build them all.

Palmer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Palmer

I like the white stuff also but it's not clean,I do like to use MDF stock,it's cheap and will slide like a duck on the ice..

UHMW and UHMW Slick Tape 

Characteristics:

* The highest abrasion resistance
* Outstanding impact strength even at low temperatures
* Excellent sliding material due to low coefficient of friction
* *Self-lubricating*
* Easily machined with common woodworking tools

UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips
===



Greeneyedeagle said:


> Went to the Charlotte Woodworking show today for about 5 hours. Seen a lot of homemade jigs but woundering what and where everyone gets their supplies.... like some jigs and the white plastic bottoms and some had even a black material like G-10 or phenolic. Just courious what other people were using for the bottom section of their jigs that glides across the router table.
> 
> got a lot of ideas.... now just to build them all.
> 
> Palmer


----------



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Bob,
Seen a bit of the HDPE and even picked up a sections just to mess with. Thought about going to HD to see if they have some 1/2 MDF also. I'll give these two a try... thanks again.


----------



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

Well so much for the 1/2 mdf... doesn't seem like anyone around here carries it. Birtch ply maybe? Just don't how how flat it stays.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Sometimes for the bottom edge, or the piece that's going to be doing the sliding, I use some hardboard.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Palmer

Call some of the sign/cabinet shops in town and ask them where they get it from,many like to use it for signs/cabinets,,,,

===



Greeneyedeagle said:


> Well so much for the 1/2 mdf... doesn't seem like anyone around here carries it. Birtch ply maybe? Just don't how how flat it stays.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

For jigs that need to slide, and fixtures that need to be slid upon, I like Phenolic plywood (Baltic Birch ply with phenolic layers bonded to both sides). Available from Woodcraft in quarter sheets, 1/2" and 3/4" thicknesses. The only downside is that about the only glue that will work on its face is Contact Cement.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Depending on the jig, high density fiberboard which has been tempered and is called hardboard or Masonite(brand name) works well. Plexiglas(brand name) is fine for jigs that do not need to worry about flexing. HDPE is the material the Router Workshop jigs are made from. Check your yellow pages for plastics suppliers.


----------



## gazippoman (Feb 13, 2009)

Greeneyedeagle said:


> Well so much for the 1/2 mdf... doesn't seem like anyone around here carries it. Birtch ply maybe? Just don't how how flat it stays.


My local HD and Lowes both carry 1/2" MDF. It's what I use to make jigs.

Bill


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mike said:


> Depending on the jig, high density fiberboard which has been tempered and is called hardboard or Masonite(brand name) works well. Plexiglas(brand name) is fine for jigs that do not need to worry about flexing. HDPE is the material the Router Workshop jigs are made from. *Check your yellow pages for plastics suppliers*.


I've found TAP Plastics to be a great supplier, if one is in your area. They often have scrap bins with inexpensive off-cuts that are great for jigs.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Greeneyedeagle said:


> Well so much for the 1/2 mdf... doesn't seem like anyone around here carries it. Birtch ply maybe? Just don't how how flat it stays.


My local HD carries MDF in full sheet and what they call "Handy Panels". They are 3/4" and 1/2" in 2' x 4' panels. They are a little more expensive than if bought in full sheets, but a whole lot easier to handle.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Our local Lowes has both 1/2 and 3/4 MDF in full or partial sheets, the local HD has the same and also what appears to be MDF 1/4 in partial sheets.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Palmer,

when i first started looking for mdf that was less than 3/4 inch, i too had a hard time finding it. our local lowes sells plywood in the handypanels but not mdf. but like George and Tom told you all of the hd's around this area carry 1/2, 1/4, and 3/4 in the handy panels. its usually located on the end of an aisle in a rack.

now each time i go , i pick up a couple and use them for jigs and when unsucessful i make sawdust out of them.

p.s. they are easier to carry and easier to haul.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

"ps they are easier to carry and easier to haul."

levon.....


You got that right! :sold:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

should have been a p.s., lol

but hauling can be as big of a pain as carrying them.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Palmer,

I like using MDF also..it's cheap and very easy to work with. 

Here's a tip..If you go to the Home Depot contractor services website and enter your zipcode you can find out what general building products your local store stocks. 

For MDF you need to search products-building supplies-lumber-plywood/sheathing/subfloor-MDF

Here's the listing I got for zip code 28025 ( Kannapolis, NC store ):

Home Depot Contractor Services







Greeneyedeagle said:


> Thanks Bob,
> Seen a bit of the HDPE and even picked up a sections just to mess with. Thought about going to HD to see if they have some 1/2 MDF also. I'll give these two a try... thanks again.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I use formica for the bottoms of my sliding jigs. I have begun using UMHW for moving parts on recently made jigs like width adjustments for the molder jig


----------

